# Horse show question



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

At our county fair stalls are only offered if you planning on stalling overnight, mostly the $Hers do that, there are a great number of people who trailer in in the am and leave after the shows over ( Thats what i do) but thats my county fair. But usually they cant make you stay there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It all depends on the show you are attending. You are technically never forced to stay on the show grounds, tho depending on the location and the type of show you are actually competing in you might have to, tho its rare.

Where are you located?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think he would have to spend the night. At least, I've never been to a show where you had to. But I'm thinking they're going to charge you for the stall either way.


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Why don't you want him to spend the night at the grounds?


----------

